# AVGRSX.EXE avg process help



## dkdude (Jan 22, 2008)

I have avg 8.0 
first my questions are
1. What is avgrsx.exe.. i mean is it internet security toolbar ?
2. Why does it take up to much Ram like 40 mb ?? 
is it supposed to do that 
3. I sometimes says " Avgrsx.exe has encounter a problem and needs to close" 

help plzzz


----------

